# Treemap auslesen



## Binio (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo habe ein kleines Problem mit TreeMap

Ich habe ein Treemapgefüllt


```
TreeMap<String,Integer> m_treemap;
m_treemap=new TreeMap<String,Integer>();
```
 
dann fülle ich das Treemap mit ein for-schleife
meine Daten sehen/sollten dann so aussehen:

   [key]      [value]
   Robert    1
   Daniel    12
   Sefan     98
   ...

nun möchte ich mit einer einfachen ausgabe, das erreichen:

Name: "Robert" ist "1" Jahr alt
Ich habe hier Lösungenmit Listen gesehen aber blicke da einerseits nicht richtig durch und anderer seits kann man doch sicherlich das Treemap einfachdurchlaufen und einfach alles nach einander ausgeben.
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir bei mir Problem helfen

Mfg
Robert


----------



## RedWing (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, 

wie waere es damit:?


```
import java.util.Map.Entry;
import java.util.Map;
import java.util.Iterator;
import java.util.TreeMap;

class TreeMapIterator{
    public static void main(String[] args){
        TreeMap<String,Integer> map = new TreeMap<String,Integer>();
        map.put("Robert", 1);
        map.put("Daniel", 12);
        map.put("Sefan", 98);
        Iterator<Map.Entry<String, Integer> > it = map.entrySet().iterator();
        while(it.hasNext()){
            Map.Entry en = it.next();
            System.out.println("Name: \"" + en.getKey() + "\" ist \"" + en.getValue() + "\" Jahr alt!");
        }
    }
}
```

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!..

  Wenn wir schon Java 5 verwenden, dann richtig 

```
/**
   * 
   */
  package de.tutorials;
  
  import java.util.Map;
  import java.util.TreeMap;
  
  /**
   * @author thomas
   * 
   */
  public class TreeMapExample {
  
  	/**
  	 * @param args
  	 */
  	public static void main(String[] args) {
  		Map<String, Integer> map = new TreeMap<String, Integer>();
  		map.put("Robert", 1);
  		map.put("Daniel", 12);
  		map.put("Sefan", 98);
  
  		for (Map.Entry<String, Integer> entry : map.entrySet()) {
  		    System.out.printf("%s ist %s Jahre alt.\n", entry.getKey(), entry
 					.getValue());
  		}
  	}
  }
```
 
  Gruss Tom


----------

